# how much abuse can a forklift motor take???



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

so im in the middle of doing my little conversion here, using a forklift drive motor. i have plans to make other ev's, and even a performance vehicle, when it got me thinking

if i take a forklift motor, with mnay bars, and advanced, lets say to take higher voltage, what could it handle. ie: putting a 48v motor to work with 200v DC or around 144-200v dc would something break very quickly, or work inefficiently.

thanks, i was just wondering, really how much different is a warp9 motor compared to a 9" drive motor??


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

OMT said:


> if i take a forklift motor, with mnay bars, and advanced, lets say to take higher voltage, what could it handle. ie: putting a 48v motor to work with 200v DC or around 144-200v dc would something break very quickly, or work inefficiently.


Hi OMT,

It depends on a lot of different variables. From what I can see, the fastest, or should I say quickest electric drag racers use old forklift motors which have been juiced. But those old fork motors come in a wide variety of designs. And it takes experience to know how to trick one out. So jump in now and start building and racing. Learn what works and what breaks. That's how John, Bill, Shawn and Dennis got to where they are today.



> i was just wondering, really how much different is a warp9 motor compared to a 9" drive motor??


Inside the motors, they look pretty much the same to me 

Regards,

major


----------



## OMT (May 10, 2010)

thanks guys! now i cant wait to get my first conversion done, i want to build a really fast street driver just to see if i can do it with a 11`inch forklift drive motor, some a123, or thundersky, and performance suspention parts.


----------

